# Peterborough Group FART



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Another team (I'm recruiting them with out their knowing it):
Hoody123
Elitegirl
Postman
Timmer


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> and
> THE UGLY
> Araz 2114
> Ontario Moose
> ...


just in case of flood, famine, I tank, or araz has gone fishing we claim SCOTT MONROE as our alternate :nyah:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW!!! 2 weeks out and this thread is on life support. 

Where is all the hoopla? 
Where is all the smack talk?

How about everyone post the score they think they will shoot and if you get that score exactly, Matty will buy you a something nice? A dozen arrows, new release, spa package??? 
Sound good? 
I'm gonna reach for the stars and say I will shoot a 446. That would be a PB by 14 points but I'm thinking big.
Who else?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm shooting for 520 - 530. That would improve my PB by 5 - 15. :becky:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> I'm shooting for 520 - 530. That would improve my PB by 5 - 15. :becky:


that's a great goal Matty :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you very much! 

Anyone got room for me on their team?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

if you can shoot solid 530's heck my team will probably boot my butt and take you instead :lol:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you very much!
> 
> Anyone got room for me on their team?


What happened to your dream team


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pintojk said:


> if you can shoot solid 530's heck my team will probably boot my butt and take you instead :lol:


LOL!!! :becky:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> What happened to your dream team


 I don't want to talk about it!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Looks like I'm back on for being able to shoot. 

I guess it's my own fault for not commiting earlier, but I'm still kind of PO'd at the UGLIES for putting in a (shudder) Mathews shooter in my place among the Martins. 

I think I have a couple of 540s in me...who wants to round up a "rejects" team?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I will gladly join your team of Rejects Stan.


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Rejects...*



Stash said:


> Looks like I'm back on for being able to shoot.
> 
> I guess it's my own fault for not commiting earlier, but I'm still kind of PO'd at the UGLIES for putting in a (shudder) Mathews shooter in my place among the Martins.
> 
> I think I have a couple of 540s in me...who wants to round up a "rejects" team?


Hey Stan I'll gladly hook up with ya....
Who knows what us old geezers can do!!!
With a little pepto bismol......that is:wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Stash said:


> I think I have a couple of 540s in me...who wants to round up a "rejects" team?


Or maybe not... :embara: 
529 today at Caledon, but I'm fixing a few things...


OK, so now we have 3 rejects. Anyone else?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Good shooting Stan. :thumb:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

you shot great today Stash :thumb:



Stash said:


> Or maybe not... :embara:
> 529 today at Caledon, but I'm fixing a few things...
> 
> 
> OK, so now we have 3 rejects. Anyone else?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

hoody123 said:


> Another team (I'm recruiting them with out their knowing it):
> Hoody123
> Elitegirl
> Postman
> Timmer


Is this a confirmed team yet?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, I know all four of us are gonna be there (or at least Postman indicated that he'd be there... I know Timmer, Joanne and I will be there, so very nearly confirmed!)


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Stash said:


> Or maybe not... :embara:
> 529 today at Caledon, but I'm fixing a few things...
> 
> 
> OK, so now we have 3 rejects. Anyone else?


What about the rat. He dosen't seem to be saying to much lately


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

When is this great FART? Where?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

H.M. Murdock said:


> What about the rat. He dosen't seem to be saying to much lately


Rat wasn't there. Not too many were, I think including Joanne and me (we only shot half) there were 17?

I shot a 264 half, about on par with what I'd expect... (what I want differs, but that's about what I'd expect. My Elite's 32" a2a and 307fps doesn't make for too forgiving a field bow!!!!!)


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Baldini said:


> When is this great FART? Where?


When - Aug 9 & 10th

Where - Peterborough Fish and Game


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

hoody123 said:


> Rat wasn't there. Not too many were, I think including Joanne and me (we only shot half) there were 17?
> 
> I shot a 264 half, about on par with what I'd expect... (what I want differs, but that's about what I'd expect. My Elite's 32" a2a and 307fps doesn't make for too forgiving a field bow!!!!!)


I meant the rat would round out (in every sense of the word) the rejects team


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I will be there and looking forward to kicking some petunias! Well I'll be there anyways.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

postman99 said:


> I will be there and looking forward to kicking some a**! Well I'll be there anyways.


You shooting a movable sight Jason? If so, you need marks out to 80 yards bud , and marks as close as 25 feet...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

D'oh! Thought that might be the case. I'll be at Running Bear. I've been wanting to try some field for a while though... Sounds kinda like a cross between marked yardage 3-D, outdoor target and being bent over in a frat house saying "please sir, may I have another!"


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Reject Team*

I have a suggestion for you guys, either Dutchy (Craig V) or Rae Savage needs a team. I was going to suggest you call ithe team the Leftovers, but Rejects works just as well, especially if you stick Dutchy in the mix.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

sorry hoody not going to be able to make it this weekend. I was instaling my new hot tub and got my finger chewed up by sawzall. Can't draw my bow its pretty messed up.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

That's too bad Jason! Oh well, hopefully you heal up OK. Not like I'm likely to post a reasonable score anyway, I chewed a cable up on my bow yesterday (well, I'm sure it's been on it's way out for a while now). I ordered new strings cables a while ago and suspect that they might even be at teh post office right now...

Got a package notification, just got back from going to get it, but apparently they've got some supply postal workers cause lots of people are off on vacation and I guess the supply workers left the packages at the wrong outlet!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR.

Oh well, I've got an old Hoyt from the stone ages that I'm gonna set-up tomorrow (should be interesting!). See ya'll in Peterborough Saturday!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

FiFi said:


> I have a suggestion for you guys, either Dutchy (Craig V) or Rae Savage needs a team. I was going to suggest you call ithe team the Leftovers, but Rejects works just as well, especially if you stick Dutchy in the mix.


...........................ouch!!!


----------

